# 9 point



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

So i have pictures of 3 nice bucks on my trail camera. A 9 point that is right around 120 inches a small 6 point and a GIANT 6 poit which i gaurantee scores over 130. I have been out almost every weekend since the start of bow season. I have seen all three bucks several times but no perfect shot. My uncle went out second day of gun season(i call it slaughter season) and bagged the 9 point within a half an hour in my stand. The 9 point came about 10 yards from my stand and he blasted it. This is the number one reason i dislike gunhunting. Gunhunters(slaughterers) go out one week every year and kill 3 times as many deer as archery hunters. It is mostly pure luck that gunhunters kill deer. Bowhunters on the other hand, spend hours on stand actually hunting deer. Hunting deer to me means learning their habbits, where they come from, where they are going and what time of day they go through a particular area. Gunhunters or should i say deershooters spend one week a year and most all of them kill a deer. Now i'm not saying all gunhunters piss me off, because some gunhunters are also seasoned bowhunters.....these are the ones i can live with. I just needed to vent, because my uncle goes out one week a year and kills one of the bucks that i have been studying since the end of last bowseason. Should i be happy for him? I don't know. Thanks for listeneing.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Why did you let him hunt your stand? It sucks, but there isn't anything we bowhunters can do. Just be happy gun season isn't in the middle of november.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a feeling this thread isnt going to end good.
But I agree with fishpro why did you let him hunt? If you let him hunt the only thing you can do is be happy for him.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

you just sound frustrated. Look at it from your uncles perspective. Did he know he wasn't supposed to shoot YOUR deer?

You might be able to see that bowhunting actually is slaughtering once your succes improves.

Some people hunt to kill, some hunt to hunt. If you hunt to hunt why don't you just pick up a camera instead of a bow.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

First you have to understand that they are not your deer, but calling hunters especially a relative "slaughterers", is not going to help the situation one bit. With all due respect, I suggest when you type a diatribe like this one on a public board, walk away from it for an hour, reread it and decide if you really want to post it. Good luck with the rest of your season.
John


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good advise from luredaddy.we sometimes get carried away in the heat of the moment and make an issue more serious than it actually is.
i read a couple "misconceptions" in that post.first,gun hunters in general are no different than bow hunters,and a large portion hunt with a bow also.
second,your statement that almost all gun hunters are successful,is far far from fact.just looking at the statistics will disprove your statement.
while there is always some degree of luck in bagging a deer,it's not only gun hunters who get lucky.
merely killing a deer with a gun does not automatically deem someone a "slaughterer.
as for your feelings about your uncle's success,that's up to you.be happy,be mad,be whatever you want.personally i'd be happy for him,instead of blaming him for slaughtering "my" deer,from my stand with a gun.
since it wasn't mentioned,i'm assuming there was no agreement that he not use your stand.
this just sounds to me like you are an avid bow hunter,who looks down on (most)gun hunters,and are angry (or jealous)that your uncle bagged a nice deer with a gun while hunting from your stand,thereby cheating you out of your chance at bragging rights.
maybe you should tell your uncle he can no longer gun hunt and use your stand in the future.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I am going to pop some pop-corn and check bag on this thread in an hour!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Curly said:


> Should i be happy for him? I don't know.


i know. you should be happy for his harvest and quit acting like a child.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

HMMMM.... Seems your uncle MAY have prepared a little better? Why did that deer finally come in to 10yds while HE was in the stand? Poss not using all the scents us bowhunters swear by, Golden Estrus, doe pee, buck pee, buck bomb estrus, buck bomb young buck.... who knows, sometimes I think it spooks more deer away than attracts. But it may just be good luck on his part. Just be thankfull it wasn't shot by the tresspasser or The guys from Georgia who show up deer week and drive hunt every piece of land they can and NEVER stray onto land they don't have permission to be on...


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Whose Land is it ? if it's his you should be glad to have a spot to hunt


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> I am going to pop some pop-corn and check bag on this thread in an hour!


I am cooking a batch of "gun tag' soup. After I eat it I'll check back 

Not sure why you are going to check "bags" but hey, to each his own(insert rainbow smiley here)


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hummmm, where to start! 

I understand where your "frustration" would come from but this type of mentatitly leans more to the anit-hunter, tree hugger, do gooders then it does to the rest of the pro hunting world. What about the gun hunters who have seen "that buck" and all they are doing is waiting for the LEGAL season to open to have a chance at it and come to find out a bow hunter shot him a week before the gun season opened?? Or the bow hunter who finds out someone shot "his trophy buck" with a cross bow at 60 yds last weekend while they had to work? Or drift fishermen who think trolling for Walleye is b.s. and should be illegal because it is "easier" to limit out? Get over it! These are legal means of hunting (and fishing) and the rest of the pro hunting world needs to support it wether they like it or not. Personally I don't like seeing deer drives and am more in line with Michigans view of a cross bow, but I am not going to bad mouth Ohio hunters who are out enjoying the great outdoors and doing something that is 100% legal. Instead of "bad mouthing" legal hunting we should be spending more of time supporting and bettering the sport.

Mike


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Gun hunting is absolutely essential to checking the deer numbers.

Without gun hunting, the herd would be almost surely be controlled by disease, starvation, and vehicle collisions. .

In my mind, gun hunting versus bow hunting is sort of like fishing for bass versus fishing for walleye. Both are good. Just participate if you feel like it...or not.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I do understand your frustration to a point. First, I feel you should be happy for your uncle. I understand you were holding out for this buck, but your uncle happened to be in the right place at the right time. There is one buck I have on my trail camera that my buddy and I have been after the past couple of months. If he get him, yes, I would be disappointed, but I would still be happy for him. I look at it this way, at least the hunters on the neighboring properties didn't get him.

Second, I am an avid bowhunter, but I truly do love gun season. I can't even count how many times I have had shooters just out of bow range over the last couple of years. The suspense of having a shotgun and and the opportunity to shoot farther at them excites me. I've put in the time, so I'll take a gun kill if a shooter comes in at 50 yards.

Look, we hunt 600 acres in SE Ohio. My buddy and I are big into QDM, don't shoot immature bucks and buttons. Every year, there are guys from Cleveland who come down and drive the entire week. This year they took 3 bucks (1.5 year old basket racks, but had potential) and a button. It disappoints me, but it is their right to shoot those deer. I just try to stay on the positive mind set.

Good luck the rest of the year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Curly said:


> It is mostly pure luck that gunhunters kill deer.


If you think that the weapon of choice defines the "hunter" you are sadly mistaken.

Congratulations to your uncle on taking "your" deer.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

need a hug? tissue?

i agree with lundy, Congratulations to your uncle on taking "your" deer.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Curly said:


> This is the number one reason i dislike gunhunting. Gunhunters(slaughterers) go out one week every year and kill 3 times as many deer as archery hunters. It is mostly pure luck that gunhunters kill deer. Bowhunters on the other hand, spend hours on stand actually hunting deer.


I can understand your frustration after watching this animal for months and its then taken by someone else, but thats how crap happens. And, for crying out loud, it was your uncle!
Then there is your quote above that begs the question...Are you a fly fisherman?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So would it have been any worse if your uncle had gone in with a bow and killed the buck in the first hour? After all if it was 1o yards away from the stand then a bow would have sufficed as well. The weapon of choice does not seem as much of an issue as the fact that the deer was taken.

Every year I get frustrated somewhat by gun season as well. Yes I do gun hunt many years but my frustration often times is because others stomp my ground and shoot the deer. Part of the frustration is fact of which deer they shoot but that is partly a selfish behavior. The other part is the fact that they are indeed stomping on my property to hunt. That is the one that really gets me. I had to deal with that one just last night as I had two guys traipsing through my place supposedly in search of a "monster" buck that they shot. I seriously question their story as their tracks were not following any deer tracks and appeared to be simply roaming my place. So if you have to deal with anything like this then I feel your pain.

Look at it on the bright side. He didn't shoot the bigger one. If the 6 pointer is that big he should be a real brute for you by next fall.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

That is funny... lol. 

I know many hunters who do not spend anytime practicing/targeting their gun and just pick up and go... many my friends. A little practice goes a long way.

I remember some article claiming only 60% of deer shot in gun season get recovered... I have found many post gun season dead... most gut shot or shoulder hit... i suspect that stat is close to truth... as the land owner says where I hunt... (kill all them sons of beaoochhes)... if anything it helps the "yotes". 

Cheer up... 20 years ago deer were hard to come by. 50 years ago a scarcity... 100 years ago nearly wiped out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I remember some article claiming only 60&#37; of deer shot in gun season get recovered...


That's absolutely rediculous. I don't know how anyone could believe that, let alone repeat it. I am 99% bow hunter, but I can&#8217;t help but shake my head at the egos of some of you. I think most of it is just bitterness because you failed during the early season


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> That's absolutely rediculous. I don't know how anyone could believe that, let alone repeat it. I am 99% bow hunter, but I cant help but shake my head at the egos of some of you. I think most of it is just bitterness because you failed during the early season


I was getting ready to throw out the challenge flag on that one as well.

I can say that I know of many more bow shot deer that are not recovered than gun shot deer every year. Of course that is because I talk to more bowhunters than I do deer hunters but my point is that it happens with bow as well. There is just no way that either group is only getting 40% of the deer that they hit.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been hunting for almost 20 years and have only shot two deer that I never recovered. Both were bow shots. As for the shoulder hit, I shot a Doe Friday and nailed her right in the front shoulder. The bullet was still a pass through and the shoulder was absolutely destroyed.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I remember some article claiming only 60&#37; of deer shot in gun season get recovered


i also find that a bit of a stretch....................well,really a big stretch,LOL.that would amount to about 50,000 lost deer.
with that many dead deer laying around the woods,hunters would be tripping over them.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Curly,
I am curious, how old are you?? I will not respond on the board if you tell me. I just would like to know. PM me if you want.
John


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Luredaady, The age has nothing to do with his attitude. Check his avatar, he is a cat fisherman! That alone should say it all! lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Check his avatar, he is a cat fisherman! That alone should say it all! lol


hey now.............while i agreed with papaw's flyfishing comparison,i take exception to that remark.i don't flyfish anymore,but will always be a catfisherman


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Papascott 
Senior Member, 
If he was holding a MUSKY, I would have never asked the question!!!!! I am sure he his old enough to know better!! If I had to give up Musky fishing, the fish I would target would be Flat heads. I have caught many BIG ones at Mosquito, on 1/4 oz Tots, accidentially. They are really a cool fish.
John


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Curly, I live near Mohican State Park, lots of heavily hunted public land. A buddy took a monster 10pt over the weekend, couldn't get your hand around the base of the rack. 

Moral to the story, there are STILL plenty of BIG BUCKS out there. My buddy told his brother, you're not going to get one sitting on the couch. Gotta get out there and work for them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've never held a bow. I lost count of how many deer I've harvested over the years. 

I also hate the neighbors cat because it uses my flower beds as it's own private litter box.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've never held a bow. I lost count of how many deer I've harvested over the years.
> 
> I also hate the neighbors cat because it uses my flower beds as it's own private litter box.



Is that cause the neighbors cat can get away with what you cannot?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry to beat a dead horse... But if a deer is within 10 yards....it is well within range to be taken by a bow. The fact that he was using a gun probably doesn't mean squat in this situation. Just thought i'd add to the teaching seminar .


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

lundy's post 12-08-2008..7:25 A.M. said it all ...I agree with him 100%...the choice of weapons is yours...


----------

